# Clomid Tablets - 3rd Month



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi All
I am on clomid 50mg just on my third month now had all tests done and all tubes clear ovaries ok just not ovulating so now on the clomid. Go up to 100mg next month if nothing happens this month
I have good and bad days feel very tired on the clomid and skin gone really dry other than that dont feel like they doing anything!!

Let me know any advice you may have

Good luck to you all
Cheers
Chrissy
xx


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Chrissy, I took 100mg for the first cycle, felt nothing and it did nothing. Cons put me straight onto 150mg for my second cycle and I felt a bit pooey on that but nothing really major.
We are all different


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Chrissy

Did you have a progesterone cd21, last month? 

Im on 2nd cycle of clomid 100mg, never ov,ed last month, so im hoping this is going to be a good one 

My doc said he did not want to increase the dosage just yey, wants to see how things go in the cycles.

Best of luck


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Bella64

Yes i have had 2 day 21 blood tests now but they wont give me any of the results till after 6 months when i go back to see the consultant unless in the mean time i fall preganant that would be great.

Its so frustrating as you want to know if the tablest are working or doing anything 
so i just finished my third course today

I go up to the 100mg next month

all the best hope all your dreams come true this year
love chrissy


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Just wanted to say good luck, Chrissy! We're all here in the same boat.. you're not alone.

Keep the  babe 

[bella.. I've PM you, sweetie]

L Xx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi,

One thing which I did was to have further blood tests and not just day 21. My clomid cycles were always long and if we had gone by the day 21 test it would always show no ovulation. I used to go day 28 and 35 as well.

Chrissy that's really mean that they won't share your results with you  

Good luck with your treatment    

S xxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Chriissy

I have to agree with SMMW they are mean not giving you results, you should have the rights to gain them.
Its best if you do know the results just to see if you have ov,ed.
Try and see your con about the result.

I wish you both luck.


----------



## Magnetica (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Chrissy

I was on 50mg on my first cycle only which was increased to 100mg for my next 2-3.  I have to say it was only when the meds were increased to 150mg did i experience any side effects. I would go through mild hot flushes and sometimes my vision would get a little flickery but honestly chick nothing that you couldnt handle so dont be worrying.  I felt that at least the meds must be doing their job.

The docs kept me on clomid for 9 months (usually they stop after 6) so i did get to 200mg....the side effects were alot more powerful so i flagged my concerns up to them and they took me off it.  

6 months later i am now on the ivf list so fingers crossed.  I have heard soooo many stories that clomid works for many many many people so i really do hope you will be one of those   

Good luck my friend and everyone else on this forum going through their own fertility torture

Laura oxo


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi 
Good afternoon on this snowy afternoon
Hello to Bella64  SMMW  Serenfach  Magnetica and everyone else on this site

Thanks for your replys and advice
Good luck and wishes to you all too
Love
chrissy
xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Chrissy

How are you today? Ive just been trying to keep myself busy.
Trying to keep my mind of ttc, just hoping this cycle works. 

I think im sort of loosing hope with it all really  just carnt see clomid working for me.


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Bell64
I ok yes im the same trying to keep busy and not think about it but you cant not !!

I  went out to see my mums friend with my mum today who just had baby girl 2 weeks old she georgeous but its so hard just had to put a smile on i had a cuddle and then she was sick all over my chest NICE!!!!
One day it will be our turn

Yes i really hope this clomid works soon i have talked to quite a few of my friends and customers and it has worked for them so i keeping fingers crossed too!!  Its suprising when you talk to people how many people have struggled over the years

Also my mum got told she couldnt have kids all them years ago and after 4 years she got me then my bro so there is hope and luck out there, there were no tests in her day

Keep your chin up keep smiling 

I trying to have my positive head on this month i have joined weight watchers and have just done a davina dvd with my hubby tonight made him do it too, new year new start. 

Take care
Chrissy
xx


----------

